# Sidney and her barking



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Sidney, my wife's family's dog, always whines and barks when she is outside for any amount of time. She will even do it with us out there with her. She is pretty old and I guess she forgets. I think she may just be trying to see if she can still hear. Haha. Poor old girl.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you had Sydney evaluated for canine dementia?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> Have you had Sydney evaluated for canine dementia?


No I don't think they have. I've never even heard of that.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> No I don't think they have. I've never even heard of that.


Sometimes called Canine Cognitive Dysfunction. Some symptoms are changes in potty habits, confusion, change in sleep habits... I've had two dogs who I believe had it. Our foxhound would get caught between the couch & wall, always during the night. She would walk up to a cupboard & stand with her nose to it. She then started peeing in the house & would try to drink the urine. 

Our current sheltie had a mild case of middle of the night crying & walking around. I put her on a supplement for it and it has helped a great deal.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> Sometimes called Canine Cognitive Dysfunction. Some symptoms are changes in potty habits, confusion, change in sleep habits... I've had two dogs who I believe had it. Our foxhound would get caught between the couch & wall, always during the night. She would walk up to a cupboard & stand with her nose to it. She then started peeing in the house & would try to drink the urine.
> 
> Our current sheltie had a mild case of middle of the night crying & walking around. I put her on a supplement for it and it has helped a great deal.


Oh wow. What supplement did you use? I'll pass it on to her family.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. What supplement did you use? I'll pass it on to her family.


It depends on dogs symptoms:

Neutricks: dog owners who participated in a 30 day trial report an overall improvement of 24%, primarily in sleep, disorientation & especially house training with less improvement in interaction, disposition and pain. Very few side effects were reported and 
there are no known interactions with other meds. Improvement is commonly notched within a few days of starting the supplement.

Novifit: A favorable response was seen after one month & increased in the second month. After both 4 & 8 weeks of treatment, there was a 44% reduction in problem behaviors (compared to 24% in placebo treated dogs) including significant
improvement in activity, playfulness., less housesoiling and awareness. There was moderate improvement in sleep problems, disorientation and confusion tho no benefit was demonstrated for anxiety. Showed improvement in cognitive processes
such as attention and problem solving. 

Senilife: produced significant improvement in sleeping problems, playful behavior, apathy, response to commands and disorientation with improvements starting within 7 days and increasing over 30 days. A study showed it improved short term memory. 

Cholodin: One study showed that 9 out of 15 client owned dogs had moderate to significant improvement in clinical signs. 

That;s a nutshell of the article in the November 2012 Whole Dog Journal. To answer your question, Gemma gets Neutricks. Her only issue was sleeping or lack of it LOL. After literally two days, it improved so much.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> It depends on dogs symptoms:
> 
> Neutricks: dog owners who participated in a 30 day trial report an overall improvement of 24%, primarily in sleep, disorientation & especially house training with less improvement in interaction, disposition and pain. Very few side effects were reported and
> there are no known interactions with other meds. Improvement is commonly notched within a few days of starting the supplement.
> ...


Oh wow! Thank you very much! I will definitely pass it on to them. Thank you!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow! Thank you very much! I will definitely pass it on to them. Thank you!


You're welcome! Hey, aren't you getting married soon?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> You're welcome! Hey, aren't you getting married soon?


I actually got married on Saturday the 12th!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> I actually got married on Saturday the 12th!


Oh, congrats!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> Oh, congrats!


Well thank you! Yeah we are actually just on our way back from Florida on our honemoon.


----------

